# Site near Zaragoza



## ajkaway (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi were planning a route back from Valencia to Bilbao, does anyone know of any camp sites near Zarogonza, or suggest campsites on this route?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi campsite D/B http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4106

open all year.

Olley


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Just as you start to leave the city limits of Zaragosa heading for Madrid you will see a large Repsol(i think)petrol station with restaurant there is a secure lorry park with provision for about 6 motorhomes not sure if its free or not I paid nothing but a useful overnighter.


----------

